# Figure eight puffers and bumblebee gobies



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

i guess ill start by saying hello again!  the new forum is awesome!


Well im setting up a brackish tank and i was wondering if figure eights and bumblebee gobies would be okay together?
ive gotten mized answers witrh some people saying yes and others no, so i figure id ask the one forum i really trust! 
thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep, if the tank is big enough. 10gal per Fig 8. I'd put 2 gobies in per ten gal. 


Kim


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i keep 3 BBg's with one GSP in my 5g BW tank.. Sg of 1.014


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

i saw the bumble bee and puffer fish all the time. I knew that i should purchase some but not familiar with these fish. What they eat,ph,temp,tank-mate,sizes,differences m/female. If any body know how to raise these fish write to me at [email protected]

thanks you.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Jan 25, 2005)

MalawianPro, A 5g is only large enough for the 3 gobies--that's it! Your GSP should be in a tank of at _least _ 10g (<2") & then in a 20-30g as an adult. Your puffer will become stunted & sickly in there.

As far as figure 8 puffers: 
http://www.aquasource.org/CMS/modul...s&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=103&page=1


----------



## LeafGoblinFish (Mar 15, 2005)

what do puffers eat? i know that the fish store i got my butterfly gobies from said that butterfly gobies and bumblebee gobies would go good together because they are both non food agressive... of course i also noticed that 1 of my 6 butterflies doesnt get any food because they others eat it all before it gets to him(which is stupidly on the bottom of the tank) speaking of the fish store told me 2 brine shrimp to these lil guys every other day they are about 5/4 inch long how much do you guys think they should eat? right now im having nitrite problems  because i fed them too much to start out with...they would eat about 40 a day which was very amusing but about how many a day or every other day? has anyone ever had these wonderful fishes? btw their nitrite has dropped so far to a wopping 0-0.25 lvl :mrgreen: so they are ok


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Boy I beg to differ on that non food agressive,
I know my GSP destroyed a snail yesterday in about 15 sec flat and it was gone, my nieghber BabyHuey, You should see his puffers eat.
There is a web site about GSPs and it said that one was after food the a mollie was after and WAMM, have the mollies head was gone just because it was to close to the food and the puffer got it to.
So I would be carefull about the food thing,
My eats freze dried Krill, snails "ramhorn snail, smaller ones" they love nightcrawlers, calm meat can;t think of what, oh yeah muscles, reg store bout shrimp and the tails if you take it off the shrimp, and i'm not sure what else Babyhuey feeds his.


----------



## babyhuey (Feb 19, 2005)

I can tell you this much, when I had 6 GSP I put in a 3" crawdad in the tank and with in 90 seconds it was completely gone everything. Ithad claws and everything did not help it none.


----------

